# White gunk in the filter hose



## Paul.Gitter (Oct 17, 2013)

The day before yesterday I cleaned my eheim 2074 for the first time (after running for about 3 weeks). After I cleaned it the water flow was definitely improved. It started to flush out white gunk that had been building up in the filter hose. 

If it makes a difference, I have the outflow running directly into the filter, then from the filter through a Hydor inline heater, then through a AquaUltraviolet Advantage 2000+ Inline UV light, then through a Atomic CO2 Diffuser. 










What is this white stuff and is there any way to get rid of it?

Looking at my outflow hose, it's pretty full of nasty stuff:










The inflow looks cleaner by now:


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

It is just some harmless biofilm that builds up in the tubing. You can scrub the tubing often to prevent it from forming, but it may be more hassle than it is worth.


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

normal biofilm. You could get it all out if you had some large pipe cleaners/test tube brushes. I leave mine alone, though. I don't see justifying x amount of time to clean them when it doesn't really matter.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Agree with those points as well. After a year or so it may begin to make a difference in the flow but I rarely clean mine. Too much trouble for little gain and it returns quick anyway. For the gunk that shoots out in the tank after you move the hoses around, it will just disappear after a bit in most cases. Looks bad, clears quick.


----------



## Paul.Gitter (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you all!


----------



## leonardcarlson (Dec 27, 2010)

Eheim sell brushes, about 24" long, pick up 
A couple different sizes, to match your tubing 
Size, then, once a month, split your hoses at 
The double valves, put a bucket under your 
Intake hose, open the valve and shove the 
Brush up the hose, right through the opened 
Valve. Cleans 90% of gunk in literally one 
Minute
Good luck, Len


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

I just put a net in front of the output in the tank to catch the big stuff after maintenance


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

This is the best brush I've found for cleaning hoses. Feed the plastic line through and pull.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

